# Elitegroupe K7S5A, AMD 2400+! ZU HEIß?



## Private Joker (6. April 2004)

Hi Leute, 
ich hab da nen Problem, und zwar das wenn ich länger etwas spiele oder ich an Programmen sitzte stürtzt mein Rechner ab und rebootet. Ich hab die Vermutung dass er zu heiß wird! Nach einem Absturz 51 C°.
Die Hardware:
Mainboard: Elitegroup K7S5A
CPU: AMD 2400+
Kühler: Artic Cooling Cooper Silent 2TC Rev 2

Ich weiß, alle sagen dass das Main sch**** ist, aber als ich es kaufte WAR ich noch ein PC-!
Kann es sein ,dass es zu heiß wird?

thx
Joker


----------



## mike_h (6. April 2004)

*Heiß..*

Hallo,
57° sind aber eigentlich kein Problem.
Hast du´s mal mit "offen und zusätzlicher Kühlung" probiert ?
Meine K7- Boards werden nicht zu heiß, der Prozessor muß jedoch ziemlich exakt eingestellt werden.
Auch hat´s einen  Warnhinweis, welche Speichereinstellungen wo und wann nicht laufen, ich habe den bei ASROCK gefunden.
Ciao
Mike


----------



## Private Joker (6. April 2004)

Ich habe schon probiert mit offenem Case zu spielen, geht aber trotzdem nicht!
Ich habe dann noch einen 80mm Gehäusekühler!


----------



## fluessig (6. April 2004)

Also 51° ist grad zum Aufwärmen da - ich hatte schon Prozessoren die bei 63° liefen und man konnte spielen.
Vielleicht ist's ja auch was anderes, wie zB die Grafikkarte (schonmal nachgeschaut ob sich der Lüfter noch dreht?) oder der Arbeitsspeicher (wechslen wenn du kannst und einfach mal mit nur einem Riegel, dem anderen, beiden usw testen)


----------



## Private Joker (6. April 2004)

Also!
Ich hab 512 DDR von Infineon 400 FSB (Ich weiß, der Riegel ist für das Board nicht geeignet, aber nen "COMPUTERSPEZI" hat gesagt es würde gehen!
Aber kann es am Riegel liegen?
Der Lüfter der GraKa dreht sich noch! Is ne GF MX 440 mit nem Forceware-Treiber (53.03).


----------



## mike_h (6. April 2004)

*Hitze*

Ich habe mal ein "Oberflächenproblem" gehabt - der Kühlkörper war nich 100% plan auf der CPU. Resultat: eigentlich ging alles -> bei bestimmten programmen ging das programm einfach weg  und machnmal rebootete der Rechner.
Aber Speicher ist sicher ein guter Ansatztpunkt - stell ihn doch mals niedrieger ein , 333 FSB.
Ciao
Mike


----------



## mike_h (6. April 2004)

*Nochmal Hitze ...*

ich habe damals Wärmeleitpaste zusätzlich auf die Kühlfläche geschmiert, seitdem alles OK.
Cio
Mike


----------



## melfoers (7. April 2004)

hi,
ecs hat grundsätzlich Probleme mit diversen Speicher / Hersteller.
Habe schon 2 Mal das gleiche Problem mit diesen Boards gehabt.
Habe ECS gegen MSI ausgetauscht mit 768 MB DDR von Infinion, ist dem Board total egal. Lief auf anhieb und ist nie wieder abgestürzt.
Ok jetzt kommen die Glaubensfragen -  ist MSI gut ? - gibt bestimmt besseres.
gruß
melfoers


----------



## zögge (7. April 2004)

*Mainboards*

Hi.

Ich würde ebenfalls behaupten, dass es am Mainboard liegen könnte, alles andere zeigt auf normale Werte hin, soweit ich dies Beurteilen kann. An der Temp. liegt es kaum... habe vor 1Monat das selbe Problem, dass das Game "Call of Duty" im MPlayermodus abgestürzt ist oder sich eingefroren hat. Habe nach x anderen versuchen herausgefunden, das der Prozi (laut BiosTemp) 105'C hatte (erstaunlich das der Prozi noch lebt oder stimmt die Biostemp nicht?) aufjedenfall habe ich mir einen neuen Lüfter gekauft und bringe die Temp laut Bios nun auf 80'C, ich weiss immer noch sehr heiss, bekomme allerdings heute noch 2 GehäuseLüfter und hoffe das Problem so ganz in den Grieff zu bekommen. Aufjedenfall läuft das Game seit daher einwandfrei.....

MfG


----------

